# HIP Haydn symphonies - Bruggen, Pinnock, Weil?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

My birthday's coming up and I think I'll ask for a set of Haydn symphonies in the HIP school.
Can anyone recommend the sets by Bruggen, Pinnock, Weil or other? (whether London, Paris or 'Sturm und Drang' is not so much of an issue as I like them all).
Specifically, I'd like a set with plenty of energy, dynamism, and where you can hear all the textures really clearly. 
So far I've acquired the Davis London symphonies - which I like, yes, all very nice - and this Mackerras disc which I LOVE. Not least a really big, swashbuckling sound from the timpani. My normal fare is Nielsen, Schumann and the like, and I do like a really strong timpani and plenty of driving momentum.
I will acquire Mackerras' other Haydn symphonies, but he didn't do that many, so my question is: who else does Haydn with that kind of energy and clarity (and where will I hear the timpani sound so fine)?
Thanks in advance, Steve


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I think the critics went for Bruggen at the time but I could never understand why when the Pinnock Sturm and Drang set was so so wonderful. That Pinnock set is one of my all time favourites. You _must_ get it! It is full of life and joy and the English Concert make a glorious sound. I gave a set to my father and he - although no HIP fan - couldn't stop playing it.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow, a ringing endorsement! Thanks Enthusiast, that sounds tempting for sure.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

PS Anyone for Kuijken?


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Brueggen's are great.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Steve Wright said:


> Specifically, I'd like a set with plenty of energy, dynamism, and where you can hear all the textures really clearly.
> . . .who else does Haydn with that kind of energy and clarity (and where will I hear the timpani sound so fine)?
> Thanks in advance, Steve
> View attachment 86746


 Fey

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kuiken's performances are very good. Overall, I'll stick with Dorati. Not HIP, perhaps, but solid performances in good spirit. As a full box, I don't think they've been bettered.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I already have the Adam Fischer set, but I'm seriously thinking of getting this:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am pretty big on Bruggen. He was an incredible musician and even if people are skeptical of the HIP movement, I never have any reservations with sharing his late Haydn symphony recordings.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I would highly recommend the Pinnock set for the reasons already given.
The Paris Symphonies set by Kuijken gives me great pleasure and I have listened to these regularly of late
But, I would never be without Dorati for his landmark set. They will all give you pleasure so just relax and let them choose for you


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

GioCar said:


> I already have the Adam Fischer set, but I'm seriously thinking of getting this:


That looks a fascinating set, must explore it


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Not really sure why Hogwood's AAM boxed sets rarely get mentioned in these discussions but I rate these very highly. Pinnock and Kuijken are excellent too but Hogwood surpasses in his textural clarity and superior grasp of Haydn's distinctive sound, in particular, his decision to use a fortepiano instead of harpsichord continuo in the early and middle period symphonies. Once I heard these done without the jangly, ubiquitous harpsichord in the background, no other way sounded right to me. 

I've got vols. 3, 4 and 10 and I return to them regularly and always with great pleasure.

P.S. Hogwood's earlier, one-off recordings of the late symphonies are rather dull affairs and not recommended.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> I would highly recommend the Pinnock set for the reasons already given.
> The Paris Symphonies set by Kuijken gives me great pleasure and I have listened to these regularly of late
> But, I would never be without Dorati for his landmark set. They will all give you pleasure so just relax and let them choose for you


Can I also add that I have also listened to the Weil set of Paris symphonies
Another enjoyable set played with great energy but I think I prefer the Kuijken overall
Then for something different you could try the Minkowski London Symphony set, but be warned that is definitely not everyone's cup of tea


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I wish Weil would do a complete set of Haydn symphonies.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> Can I also add that I have also listened to the Weil set of Paris symphonies
> Another enjoyable set played with great energy but I think I prefer the Kuijken overall
> Then for something different you could try the Minkowski London Symphony set, but be warned that is definitely not everyone's cup of tea


I do not like how he did Symphony 94 2nd movement.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Hogwood, Bruggen etc. in one label. I saw this online but I don't own it.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I do not like how he did Symphony 94 2nd movement.


I am not keen on this either, credit that it is something different and so is a 'surprise' but not what I want to hear each time I listen to that symphony


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> I am not keen on this either, credit that it is something different and so is a 'surprise' but not what I want to hear each time I listen to that symphony


Do not want to hear the orchestra shouting. I do not think Haydn had that in mind when he wrote it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Are these familiar to anyone ; Haydn / Derek Solomons on CBS.
I can by the whole set for a ridiculous low price, should I go for it.?
I am a Dorati adept I must add .


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Are these familiar to anyone ; Haydn / Derek Solomons on CBS.
> I can by the whole set for a ridiculous low price, should I go for it.?
> I am a Dorati adept I must add .


I'm sure I would.:tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Are these familiar to anyone ; Haydn / Derek Solomons on CBS.
> I can by the whole set for a ridiculous low price, should I go for it.?
> I am a Dorati adept I must add .


I must confess I have not heard these versions


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> I'm sure I would.:tiphat:


Please tell me more?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

The recordings are comparable with Frans Bruggen and based on HIP principals. I have heard some lp's in the past and liked them very much.Everything is on a smaller scale then Dorati,so if you don't like Pinnock with Mozart for example you not going to enjoy these symphonies with Solomon.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> The recordings are comparable with Frans Bruggen and based on HIP principals. I have heard some lp's in the past and liked them very much.Everything is on a smaller scale then Dorati,so if you don't like Pinnock with Mozart for example you not going to enjoy these symphonies with Solomon.


Thank you very much, I've just heard that they had a "small" group of buyers. 
Only the HIP followers .


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I know the OP is looking for sets but this release (forming a pair with their previously released Haydn symphonies disc) from McGegan and the Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra is absolutely stunning and shouldn't be missed:







click to enlarge


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Hogwood, Bruggen etc. in one label. I saw this online but I don't own it.


I informally assembled that box myself (needed the 78-81 for the longest time) and I think it's superb. Agreed that Hogwood is dismissed far too readily. He's much more convincing here than on his Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> The recordings are comparable with Frans Bruggen and based on HIP principals. I have heard some lp's in the past and liked them very much.Everything is on a smaller scale then Dorati,so if you don't like Pinnock with Mozart for example you not going to enjoy these symphonies with Solomon.


I skipped them, the boxes where not as mint as I thought and just buying to file my vinyl shelf's is ridiculous .


----------

